# fighting a grappler



## hma123 (Aug 3, 2012)

Im a little over 3 weeks out and im a standup fighter, im fighting a a bjj guy with just a highschool wrestling backround. I feel confident im my gameplan and ive been working a lot of wrestling and getting up. No I am not looking to make any drastic changes by posting this im simply just looking for any last few week advice and or principles/tips when fighting a ground guy.
Ive been working the obvious like keeping him on the end of my punches and assuming a more lower stance,also not standing infront of him.
Anyone else have ANY kind of knowledge or something that works good for you to avoid the takedown and get the ko?
Thank you 

More of a mma type of question but since im looking to stand and get the ko im sure yous can help 



BTW I have a boxing background and also a few years of taekwondo so my standup is pretty well versed is any of that helps with advice.


----------



## Steve (Aug 3, 2012)

hma123 said:


> Im a little over 3 weeks out and im a standup fighter, im fighting a a bjj guy with just a highschool wrestling backround. I feel confident im my gameplan and ive been working a lot of wrestling and getting up. No I am not looking to make any drastic changes by posting this im simply just looking for any last few week advice and or principles/tips when fighting a ground guy.
> Ive been working the obvious like keeping him on the end of my punches and assuming a more lower stance,also not standing infront of him.
> Anyone else have ANY kind of knowledge or something that works good for you to avoid the takedown and get the ko?
> Thank you
> ...


Honestly, there's nothing we can tell you that would help at this point beyond the very obvious.  If you're really interested in pursuing MMA, then you will at some point need to address this gap in your skillset.  Hopefully, you've got a good coach, trust your gameplan and good luck!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't know what sort of coach and training partners you have, but I would definitely be doing a lot of brawl & sprawl training.  Spend some rounds with your sparring partners shooting for the takedown repeatedly while you practice stuffing the takedown and counter punching (or escaping to your feet if they do get the takedown).

Since your other question shows that you may not have a lot of experience defending takedowns against the fence, practice controlling the center of the cage.

Your stance should probably be more square on than you would normally use in a striking only match, so that you can defend the takedowns better.

You might consider spending a little extra time working your uppercut, since if your opponent has a sloppy shot it can sometimes leave him open for the uppercut.  (A technically sound shot won't have this weakness, but a lot of people at the lower levels will get too excited and shoot with their head leaning way too far forward.)

In case you do get taken down and can't get right back up, be sure you've spent some time working your submission defense and your ground & pound defense.  In a worst case scenario, if you get taken down and can't get back up, you can at least survive until the bell and try to do better the next round.

Good luck!


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 3, 2012)

I know this seems harsh, but there is very little we can tell you that will help at this point.  However, I would get a new coach that can train you in the things to know so you don't have to ask these type of questions on a forum.  Your coach should already have you prepared and confident in that preperation.  That is his job.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 4, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> I know this seems harsh, but there is very little we can tell you that will help at this point. However, I would get a new coach that can train you in the things to know so you don't have to ask these type of questions on a forum. Your coach should already have you prepared and confident in that preperation. That is his job.



Quoted for truth! I would also ask how long have you been training and what rules are you fighting, amateur, semi or pro rules. Your boxing stance btw will get you taken down easier. I've just had the thought...you do have a coach/trainer don't you? It really sounds as if you haven't and have matched yourself for a fight which is about the worse thing possible you can do, that and not train properly which is what it sounds like.


----------



## StreetReady (Aug 4, 2012)

No sweat man, you can still win. If it's a bjj guy with a wrestling background, you should anticipate that he's going to either clinch you and try some kind of leg sweep take down or he'll try to take a shot for a single or double leg. don't let him get close to you. since he's got a wrestling background, i don't recommend throwing too many kicks at him because he'll try to catch your leg as you kick and take you down.

your best strategy is to try and turn it into a boxing match. make him fight your fight. he'll probably want to clinch up with you because he'll try to take you down that way. like i said though, jab jab jab and back off. try to get him frustrated because chances are, he'll charge in wildly to try and clinch up. if he does that, let your hands go and throw some boxing combos at him. 

bjj guys naturally want the fight to go to the ground, and i'm going to guess he's probably decent fighting off his back also, so don't play into his guard. if you end up in his guard on the ground, he's going for armbars and triangle chokes. stand up and make him box with you.

bottom line, don't let him clinch you and turn it into a boxing match if you can.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 4, 2012)

BTW - my advice was based on the assumption that you do have a coach and training partners who have some kind of actual grappling expertise.  If Tez is right and you are heading into this with only your striking background and no training in counter-grappling and no practice in the gym working with wrestlers/BJJ practitioners, then you may be in for an intense learning experience.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello hma123,

I think that there has been excellant advice in this thread already for you:

- Preperation concerns about your training
- Controlling the distance
- Timing your kicks carefully
- Defensive hand combinations 

I will add that in addition to the possibility of delivering an uppercut when your opponent shoots in (as Tony mentioned earlier), also consider using a knee to his head. Be careful not to fall for the typical feints (such as faking high - dive in low).  

Good Luck


----------



## Mz1 (Oct 19, 2012)

hma123 said:


> Anyone else have ANY kind of knowledge or something that works good for you to avoid the takedown and get the ko?
> Thank you
> 
> More of a mma type of question but since im looking to stand and get the ko im sure yous can help
> ...



So did this happen yet and who won?

I'm more standup too and would throw lots of jabs and lead-long-range uppercuts....all while circling. Kicks are risky. Feint knees too. Lots of straight punches while moving.


----------

